# Citizen Eco Drive Replace Crystal...



## 6226 (Jul 12, 2019)

Some ass has gone and bumped into me in the street today and my watch has jarred against a stone wall - the crystal is ruined.

I called Citizen service centre and they have said they can replace the crystal for me for approximately £70, but it will be replaced with exactly the same type of crystal that the watch was manufactured with. 

The watch is a U600-S076226 and they have said that means it originally came with a mineral glass crystal. It seems this picks up scratches easily compared with a sapphire crystal. I have read other posts here and it seems other users have had success getting their Eco-Drive mineral crystal replaced with sapphire crystal, is this possible in the UK? 

I don't want to send it off to Citizen UK and pay to just have it replaced with a mineral crystal again if I can possibly avoid it...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

They're not in the UK, but they will replace a mineral crystal with a sapphire on some models at least, I asked about having a BM8180 crystal swapped.

https://www.hurleyrobertsservice.com/

I haven't used them personally, but others here on the forum have, a search will find you some info. Good luck!


----------



## 6226 (Jul 12, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> They're not in the UK, but they will replace a mineral crystal with a sapphire on some models at least, I asked about having a BM8180 crystal swapped.
> 
> [link removed]
> 
> I haven't used them personally, but others here on the forum have, a search will find you some info. Good luck!


I am not sure about sending the watch internationally. I have tried to find a jeweller who is relatively local (a hundred miles or so away in Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter) and they all are refusing to touch it, pointing out this watch has 'DO NOT OPEN SERVICE CENTER REPAIR ONLY' printed on the case back.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

6226 said:


> I am not sure about sending the watch internationally. I have tried to find a jeweller who is relatively local (a hundred miles or so away in Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter) and they all are refusing to touch it, pointing out this watch has 'DO NOT OPEN SERVICE CENTER REPAIR ONLY' printed on the case back.


Yep. But Hurley is an authorized Citizen Service Center. So...it's a last resort if nothing else haha


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> They're not in the UK, but they will replace a mineral crystal with a sapphire on some models at least, I asked about having a BM8180 crystal swapped.


No help to the OP, but did they say they would do a BM8180?


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

If you can get it out and measure it both diameter and thickness you can order sapphire cheap to replace. It cost me around 10 dollars for a sapphire from china. Took a few weeks to get here but really nice outcome.


----------



## Metals (Nov 23, 2011)

6226 said:


> it originally came with a mineral glass crystal. It seems this picks up scratches easily compared with a sapphire crystal. ... I don't want to send it off to Citizen UK and pay to just have it replaced with a mineral crystal again if I can possibly avoid it.


Do whatever it takes to get a sapphire crystal, whether it means sending it off to a third party, buying an individual crystal online or overseas and having it installed locally, etc. Mineral crystals are junk and they always scratch. Sapphires aren't expensive, it's synthetic.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

drooartz said:


> No help to the OP, but did they say they would do a BM8180?


They said they would indeed! But ultimately I ended up selling it off and buying a JDM titanium Promaster instead.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks. I may have to look into the upgrade. I wear the little BM8180 a bunch, and the minor worry of scratching the crystal is my only negative for the watch.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

The trouble with citizens and sapphires is the standard glass on most citizens is random say 33.8mm
Readily available Sapphire crystals usually come in just whole sizes say 33mm or 34mm
This is my experience anyway


----------

